# ++ اقوال آباء عن المحبة ++



## candy shop (14 يناير 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أقوال آباء عن محبة وعشرة المسيح 



إن محبة الله لنا لا تدرك ولا تتغير ، ومحبته لنا لم تبدأ من الوقت الذى صولحنا فيه معه بدم إبنه ، لكنه أحبنا قبل إنشاء العالم ، قبل أن نولد حتى بذلك نصير أبناءه مع إبنه الوحيد. (القديس أغسطينوس) 

إلهى.. أنت تحتضن وجودى برعايتك ، وكأنك لا تتطلع لآخر سواى.. تسهر علىَ وكأنك نسيت الخليقة كلها.. تهبنى عطاياك وكأنى أنا وحدى موضوع حبك .. ليتنى أحبك يا إلهى كما أحببتنى أولاً . (القديس أغسطينوس) 

من لا يتعجب من حكمة أسرارك التي لا تدرك إذ و أنت وحيد في ذاتك تسكن في الوف و ربوات من قديسيك و صانعي ارادتك بغير انقسام أو تفريق. كل حبيب لك يظن أنك أنت له وحده لأنه يشعر أنه هو ليس لأحد سواك يظن أنك حال فيه وحده و أنه كفء لسكناك مع أنك أنت مالئ السموات و الأرض. فكل واحد يراك كامل فيه كما في مرآة. أعطنا أن ندخل بك الي هيكل نفوسنا لكي ننظرك و نتنعم بك و نأكل من شجرة الحياة التي أثمرت داخلنا. (الشيخ الروحانى) 

ما هو السؤال الذي وجهه الرب لبطرس بعد قيامته سوي أتحبني؟ و لم يكن كافياً أن يوجه هذا السؤال مرة واحدة بل مرتين و ثلاث مرات. ثلاث مرات الخوف أنكر و ثلاث مرات الحب يعترف. هوذا بطرس يحب الرب لكن ماذا يمكنه أن يعمله للرب؟؟ و مهما قدمت من شيء فهذا قد اقتبلته من الله لترده. (القديس أغسطينوس) 
لقد خلقتنا لك يا الله و نفوسنا ستظل بلا راحة حتي تستريح فيك. (القديس أغسطينوس) لقد كنت معي ولكن أنا من أجل شقاوتي لم أكن معك يا الله . (القديس أغسطينوس) 
وأسفاه إنه من السهل أن تطلب أشياء من الله ولا تطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية أفضل من العاطي . (القديس أغسطينوس) ربي .. لست أدري ما تحمله لي الأيام لكن سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئاً واحداً ثقتي أنك معي تعتني بي وتحارب عني . (القديس أغسطينوس
__________________​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ++ اقوال آباء عن المحبة ++*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ++ اقوال آباء عن المحبة ++*

كلش حلوة الاقوال  بل صميم 

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورة حبي


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ++ اقوال آباء عن المحبة ++*



marmar_maroo قال:


>




ميرسى اوى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ++ اقوال آباء عن المحبة ++*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> كلش حلوة الاقوال  بل صميم
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووورة حبي



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر​


----------

